
'You can't do that': Trump argues with reporter over Covid-19 death figures - onyva
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/video/2020/aug/04/donald-trump-argues-reporter-over-covid-19-death-figures-video
======
code_Whisperer
That's because "there's many per capitas."

